# Completely cured my anxiety, but now I have another problem!



## ChRoNoxThexDon

Well, about 2 years ago I suffered a death in the family.. my brother who I grew up with my whole life died of cancer at the young age of only 35... after this happend I became what I like to call "Terminally depressed" .. I ended up losing my job because I didn't want to leave my bed and be out in the world, I just wanted my brother to come back... Sooner or later I started forcing myself to get up out of bed and by this time I was still very depressed but not enough anymore to make me completely immobilized, I also found myself to be INCREDIBLY anxious dealing with severe anxiety all throughout my days dealing with CONSTANT panic attacks. Especially in social situations... So a friend of mine convinced me to go see a psychologist who eventually referred me to a pyschiatrist who I began to see regularly...This doctor must have put me on and I must have tried every drug out there from zoloft to paxil, prozac, celexa, buspar, klonopin, and most recently xanax which I'm still on. NONE of these meds worked for me... the depression, anxiety, and worst of all-panic attacks continued. Eventually, desperate, I began scouring the web for answers and I eventually came across this site .. http://www.anxiety.pcti-system.com .. which is this program to cure anxiety/panic attacks for good all naturally.. To make a long story short, it worked incredibly for me.. my anxiety is gone, depression as well almost all but gone, and I haven't had a panic attack in over a month. I do though from time to time still feel sorrow over my brother. However, this is my problem: I'm still taking my xanax because I'm completely ADDICTED.. when I try to stop taking it I start going through incredible withdrawls mentally and physically... If I would have known of this addiction problem I would have never allowed my doctor to put me on them. Has anyone else suffered from benzo addiction and if so, know how to safely get off it with minimal side effects?? Please any advice/comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BQ

http://www.choosehelp.com/detox/xanax-withdrawal-symptoms-how-to-get-off-xanax.htmlDon't suffer needlessly.. Your Dr can help you with this. Please give your Dr a call and work with him/her by g-r-a-d-u-a-l-l-y stepping down your dose. Do NOT attempt to do this on your own.All the best


----------



## Pen34

Hi,I'm sorry I can't give you any advice or help, but I was wondering if this 'Panic Away' really works and is it worth the money?Thanks


----------



## NewUser2012

I have purchased Panic Away and am currently reading the ebook. I think anything is worth a try in order to get rid of panic attacks. It has helped me but I still get them but not as often. It is very difficult for me to apply the techniques--to accept and embrace the symptoms of the panic attack instead of ignoring them. Yet, I'd rather try anything natural than drugs, since I used to be under medication for a long time. Even though I was doing great while under medication, I chose to stop and treat it with herbal meds/natural ways. It was hell to go through the withdrawal symptoms, which is why I chose never to take meds again- even though the Dr prescribed me Xanax. Gotta be strong!


----------

